
Raleigh's Last Poem - sillybilly
https://thedrunkenodyssey.com/2019/02/21/old-poem-revue-2-raleighs-last-poem/
======
bitexploder
What a great site. Reminds me of the old small Internet where you could find
interesting divisions and passion sites like this. It is also very modern,
littered with one weird click style ads. On the substance of the topic:
Raleigh’s execution was unpopular and he was only very loosely related to the
“Main Plot”
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Plot](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Plot)).
It is quite an interesting period in England and the US.

